# ? medicare problem visit & pap smear billing



## BALLONG (Sep 29, 2009)

When a medicare patient sees the physician for a problem and is due for her pap smear.  Will medicare pay for the 99214 visit and Q0091 pap smear collection?  The question came up in our office and the discussion was to add modifier 59 to 99214.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 29, 2009)

You cannot append a 59 to an E&M encounter.  You may be able to use a 25 on the 99214 and bill as a split encounter if allowed by your Medicare carrier.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 29, 2009)

*no 59*

Try appending the 25 mod on the E&M


----------

